# Tiger Lotus flower



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The red lotus has been allowed to send more than a dozen leaves to the surface.
The day after trimming around six leaves, the plant is starting to bloom.










At the end of the photo period on the second day after sending up the bud, the flower began to open.










The next morning the bloom was open.










The light was repositioned away from the tank in the morning and the bloom was still open at noontime.










The light was repositioned and the bloom closed.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats! I have yet seen my lotus bloom.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks,


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice pictures!
Are you saying it's a night blooming flower?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks,


> Are you saying it's a night blooming flower?


Making this statement was not the intent of the post.
It seemed like the time progression of the flower would be a potentially good theme for the photos.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Stunning, I can only hope to get mine to do that.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> Stunning


yeah, that's the word I was looking for.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for the pictures.
Brian


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! A nice member here at APC is sending me some baby red tiger lotus plants in a trade. I hope that I can get them to grow that well!


----------

